# And things were going so good!



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

To think I have been so proud of Max for not chewing anything up and getting into trouble. Well yesterday I mowed the grass so him and Franklin were inside for approx 2+ hours alone.....Nothing got chewed and they didnt get into anything....

Fast forward to around 5pm after dinner BF and I decide to hop out to the garage for a little to start stage 1 buffing of the Nova we just painted and wet sanded.....We were outside for maybe an hour. While I accept most of the responsibilty for what happened while we were outside I was soooooooo mad when I came back inside!!!

I had pulled a pack of steaks out of the freezer and put them on the way way back of the counter on a plate covered up to defrost so I could put them in marinade for tonights dinner. Thinking nothing of it I did my spot check of making sure nothing edible was out. Any other time when something is on the counter Max does not get into it, he doesnt even jump up on people let alone counters......Didnt think twice about the steaks. :doh:A smart person would have thought GR+defrosting steaks=BAD IDEA!!!! Not me....

So we walk in the house and already we know something is wrong, neither Franklin NOR Max come running to greet us. In fact both of the were hiding under the kitchen table wagging their tails. What the heck is going on here...Sure enough hidden in the corner of the cabinets was the shredded paper plate and the cover to the steaks...With not a drop of steak to be found!! Id offer to show pictures but I didnt get to take any between cleaning it up and lecturing the dogs it just wasnt in my head to take any.....Needless to say I get the bonus of McDonalds tonight, YUMMY, and Max and Franklin got our steak dinner. 

Those darn dogs, I swear Max is the muscle and Franklin is the brains...What am I going to do with them!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

They know when they've been bad. And you know what, I don't think they really care  They don't care because they know any harsh words we may have will shortly be followed up with "I'm Sorry" biscuits LOL

They have our number, and they know it 




2DogsN3Cats said:


> To think I have been so proud of Max for not chewing anything up and getting into trouble. Well yesterday I mowed the grass so him and Franklin were inside for approx 2+ hours alone.....Nothing got chewed and they didnt get into anything....
> 
> Fast forward to around 5pm after dinner BF and I decide to hop out to the garage for a little to start stage 1 buffing of the Nova we just painted and wet sanded.....We were outside for maybe an hour. While I accept most of the responsibilty for what happened while we were outside I was soooooooo mad when I came back inside!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> They know when they've been bad. And you know what, I don't think they really care  They don't care because they know any harsh words we may have will shortly be followed up with "I'm Sorry" biscuits LOL
> 
> They have our number, and they know it


Perfectly said )))))

2DogsN3Cats, in a few hours you will laugh at what happened ) If it's any comfort, everyone here has stories of their dogs stealing stuff  I think it comes with the package ))


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have read that feeding raw is very in  hehehehe Bad doggies....


----------



## gldnlvr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but I laughed out loud you had McDonalds and the dogs a steak dinner to funny!! My friends neighbor's dog came on on Thanksgiving with someone else's turkey!!! I have seen countless dogs steel off plates while camping lol. And bless his soul my golden Rocky he wouldn't steel but after dinner until the dishes were cleaned up he would run back and forth until he got his bite!! I swear if my husband teaches this puppy about scraps im gonna make him eat dog food! Rocky use to eat off his fork :no: I was known to give him popsicles only on hot days and there are not many in Northwest he loved them we would buy him his own box!!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Honestly knowing that 99% of it was my fault I really had a hard time NOT laughing right away. The only reason I bit my tongue was because BF was MAD! Like fire breathing mad, I made him go lock himself in the bathroom because he does not have the patience that I have. 

I feel bad for BF because he was raised that if a dog is bad you beat him till he behaves. I DO NOT follow that logic at all and have been working on training him as well as the dogs. He doesnt get it all the time but he has really been working on it and when he said that Max should have known better I had to say "Well if someone put a baconater in front of you and didnt say not to eat it but didnt say you could eat it what would you do? Eat it of course" and thats exactly what I did to Max. He didnt think 'dont get on the counter' all he knew was 'yummy meat up there I want it'......This morning though we did laugh about it it really was funny especially the look on boths dogs faces. I will be working a lot harder on making sure I dont leave food out to defrost and training a lot harder on not getting on the counters...even though he never does it while we are in the house. 

Ill tell you one thing Max slept super good last night...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet Max did sleep well with that full belly! And good for your for not getting mad at him. 

My husky was a total counter surfer (and a dog who would eat my bees wax candles and oatmeal soap if she got access). Couldn't seem to train her out of it, so worked around it and never had food on the counters. 

Even though they should have known better when she was staying with them my parents once left potatoes on the counter to cool for potatoe salad. Needless to say Rhainnon ate them, but must have gotten full after the 6th one cause there was one half-eaten potatoe in the living room when they got home. Rhiannon had been gone for about 6 years, but we still laugh about the potatoe incident!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope I am not jinxing myself by posting this....but Riley, who is now a year and a month old has only chewed up one thing...ever. Weird, I know. But she has been out of her crate with run of the house since she was about 5 months old.

There are two things though that she cannot resist....socks and the occasional panty if my daughter leaves them on the floor. It's pretty funny though, she is like the kid who cannot tell a lie. She comes into whatever room we are in and then starts walking around in circles. Now at first glance it appears nothing is wrong. But on closer inspection it is obvious that she is holding her mouth in a certain way and if she could speak she would say, between clenched teeth and microscopically open lips, "I don't have anything in my mouth." Sure enough there will be a sock, completely hidden, not even a speck of it sticking out. Too funny....


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber helped himself to a steak of mine once - it was defrosting in the bottom of the sink!!!
I had Chinese for dinner that night


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Carmella once ate the middle out of my birthday poundcake that my mom left out on the counter. She didn't feel one bit of guilt, I'm sure. 

Sucks that you lost out on a steak dinner, but I betcha your boys don't feel too bad about it!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Oh man! I had nearly the exact same experience last night. I left four boneless pork chops on the stove to thaw and Tucker decided the help himself. I didn't hear him on the first one, but when I heard his tags jingling against the stove I jumped up and found him with one barely protruding from his mouth. I managed to grab it out of his mouth - I think he was in shock that I was shrieking at him so he didn't quite wolf it down fast enough. ack!! At least there were two left for us to grill up!! LOL - that'll teach me for thinking "MY" dog is a perfect angel!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is such a countersurfer that we have designated the top of the refrigerator as the "Enzo-free zone", and this is where we put things (on cookie sheets, of course) to defrost or to cool down.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This is an old story in my family, but I always think it's hilarious:

My aunt and uncle had 2 bouviers and after my mom and dad got married (very small wedding), aunt and uncle decided to throw them a suprise party. Over 100 people came and one of the guests had made 3 cheesecakes; the old fashioned ones that took an entire day's time. She was famous for her cheesecakes! The guest put them out on the counter and went to greet my mom and dad. When it was time for dessert, she sent my aunt in to get the cheesecakes and my aunt came out with 3 impeccably clean, licked-til-they shone cheesecake pans. My mom says they were so clean and shiny it looked like they had just come out of a dishwasher. There wasn't a single scrap of cheesecake left! Apparently the guest was very annoyed at the bouviers since she'd spent almost 8 hours making those cakes.

I remember my 8th birthday party when our golden retriever Max jumped up on the counter and ate my chocolate birthday cake! The WHOLE thing. Mom ran out to DQ to get a replacement cake! Amazingly enough, Max was fine afterwards!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I thought of this thread last night while I was making dinner...Of course we had steaks..Haha I buy mine in bulk and repack them into dinner sized portions. I didnt even take them out to defrost they went from freezer to microwave to defrost.

Well even for two people I normally make more than enough so after dinner while I was cleaning up I put the leftover carrots, mashed potatoes, some gravy and the rest of the steak in two bowls had Max and Franklin into a Sit and Stay (we are working on the stay part) and gave them their own dinner...That time they were allowed to have steak.

I find it funny also that after the steak incident...they were left alone 2 days in a row, Friday night while we went to the store and Saturday while helping BFs brother and of course the "accident" they didnt get into ANYTHING...Normally we keep everything up but Max likes to carry around Bfs stinky after work socks from the laundry basket and he didnt even bother them. They were both very very very good boys all weekend...

Now Im jinxing myself because I have to run to the courthouse to pay on mine and BFs fines and sure enough in that span of time the boogers will eat something Im sure.


----------



## Nasubi77 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry to necro this thread, but it reminded me of something that happened when I was a kid.

We were grilling out hot dogs one day and we had a little peke-schnoodle named Holly. Suddenly my dad yells, "Holly's got a snake! Holly's got a snake!" We all went running. Turns out, he said, "Holly's got a STEAK!" which she had snatched hot off the grill from our neighbor's cookout! 

So we all had hot dogs while Holly had steak! Thankfully the neighbors were pretty nice and just laughed about it with us.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I laughed out loud at this....We are moving and hubby brought home boxes the other day. We have a friend visiting from America and today we were out sightseeing and the pups were home alone..and now lets just say I have no more moving boxes...a million shreds of cardboard around the house and 2 exausted pups....I couldnt even get mad I just laughed and laughed about how exausted they were....maybe it was their way of saying they arnt ready to move.


----------



## goldenbeau (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh man I love this thread! All your stories are so funny. Makes me love dogs even more, if that's possible. They are so adorable and smart. They deserve a steak once in a while , I guess. 
I have a puppy and this hasn't happened yet but he's a little shoe thief. Anytime he comes across a lonely unsuspecting shoe he wisks it to his bed creeping fast and low to the ground so no one catches him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I had some meatballs meet the same fate a few months ago, only four were left out of probably twenty...


----------

